# Rezepte die jeder Alchi haben sollte



## Hunter1988 (29. Juni 2008)

Hi
Also wie oben geschrieben wüsste ich gerne welche rezeote jeder alchi eurer meinung haben sollte , ich hab meinen alchi jetz auf 375 habe auch schon einige rezepte gekauft
Für mich besonders wichtig war das Elixier der erheblichen Beweglichkeit , mehr wirklich gute sachen ( zumindest für mich ) hab ich noch net gefunden ...

Auch interessant zu wissen wäre mit welchen rezepten kann man am meisten kohle machen ?

Und bei welchen Elexieren hattet ihr Geistesblitze ? oder kann das bei jedem Trank/Elixier passieren ?


----------



## LordKazzak (3. Juli 2008)

Geistesblitze kann man mit jedem BC Rezept bekommen.
Geldverdienen ist je nach Server anders.


----------



## Albra (4. Juli 2008)

am besten isses alle rezepte zu können
ansonsten kannste dich auf die festlegen die für andere berufe oder für questen vonnöten sind 
mana und heiltränke sind eh pflichtlektüre
und du darfst nicht von dir ausgehen die anderen klassen haben andere bedürfnisse als du int, stärke, def etc
auch resitränke sind beliebt bei den raidern


----------



## Pereace2010 (6. Juli 2008)

Ich denke ein gute Alchi sollte soviele Rezepte wie möglich können ^^. Alleine damit man anderen Spielern mit seiner Tränkeauswahl begeistern kann, zum Geldverdienen und sowas halt.

So long Traugott  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaielb (7. Juli 2008)

Mein Alchi ist derzeit bei 300, weiter kann ich noch nicht. Muss erst weiter leveln.
Bisher mache ich es so, dass ich möglichst viel lerne, gerade wenn es das Rezept irgendwo günstig gibt. Das Ergebnis stelle ich einfach ins AH. Manche Tränke sind sofort weg und ich habe ernste Problem an die Mats zu kommen. Andere - und das sind nicht gerade wenige - braucht keiner. 
Deshalb konzentriere ich mich auch mehr darauf, was für mich sinnvoll ist (z. B. Beweglichkeits-Tränke). Gold mache ich eher mit überschüssigen Kräutern.


----------



## Abigayle (7. Juli 2008)

Ich denke mal mit den heil und Manatränkepaletten sollte man schon ausgerüstet sein. Werd jedenfalls regelmäßig in de Gilde danach gefragt.


Anbei mal gefragt:
Bei jedem Beruf gibet ja Spezialisierungen, gibbet das bei Alchis auch? Lederer haben Drachenlederer, Stammeslederer usw.

Edit: Sorry für die doofe Frage, aber spiele noch net allzulange WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarika (7. Juli 2008)

bei alchis gibt es tränke  elexiere  und transformations spetzialisten als auswahl. das heißt das du auf die spetzialisierung die du hast, sogenannte procks haben kannst. einmal materialien und bis zu 5 teile dafür bekommen statt eins.


@te: versuch alle rezepte zu bekommen, auch wenn es manchmal ein rufgefarme ist. so kannst du den leuten das anbieten, was sie brauchen und kommen immer wieder zu dir. wenn du dich nur auf die beschränkst die dir was bringen, wird deine kundschaft wesentlich geringer ausfallen. und was das verkaufen im ah angeht, am besten stellst du deine sachen kurz vor dem wochenende rein, da sind die meisten on und es wird auch gekauft.


----------



## garius74 (9. Juli 2008)

Also die Spezialisierung ist schon wichtig.

Die meisten "Kunden" die was herstellen lassen wollen, hoffen nämlich auf proccs und gehen deshalb nur zu einem Trank oder Elixierspezialisten, je nachdem was sie brauchen.

Durch entsprechende Procs verkaufen viele Spezialisten das Zeug dann aber auch im AH für einen Preis der meist unter dem Preis der einzelnen Mats liegt.

Als Transmutationsalchi (so wie ich) braust du Tränke oder Elixiere dann fast nur noch zum Eigengebrauch, bzw. häufig kaufe ich sogar von den billigen Spezis im AH.

Ich verwende der Beruf eigentlich nur noch zum Gold verdienen durchs Transmutieren.

Und für die Critimmunität meiner Resiequips habe ich den Alchi Stein.

Aber es stimmt schon:

Das Elixier der erheblichen Beweglichkeit ist eins der am weitesten verbreiteten und genutzten


----------

